# PC vs. Console Gaming



## FluffyShutterbug (May 30, 2017)

Haven't posted one of these tech threads in a while. The title says it all. Are you a "PC master race" type, or would you rather use your Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo console?
Me? I believe that PC's are far more versatile than consoles, but they lack this certain charm that only consoles have; especially older ones. So, my vote goes to console. Call me a loser if you dare.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2017)

<-- A member of the PC gaming master race.

Fuck consoles, mate.


----------



## GigaBit (May 30, 2017)

I, too, am a part of the PC master race. And I believe in many ways the PC to be a better platform.

But I still own an Xbox mostly because some of my friend play PC and the other half play Xbox. 

In my opinion just get what your friends play on.


----------



## Saiko (May 30, 2017)

Once I coughed up the money for a capable computer, there was no going back to consoles for me. Now I can buy games from all eras for a fraction of the price, and I can use emulators to play most of the console classics for free. I also don't play multiplayer games much, so it's fine that my games are older. I don't have to spend $60 a year per series just to keep up with the population.


----------



## Liam The Red (May 31, 2017)

Ya. . . see. . . I do a lot of FPS games, and my "thumbs" can't work those . . ."joystick. . .things" on the console controller. There is no replacement for a mouse when your a shooter.

Besides, I build my own PC's to my specification, so they do what I want. (evil laugh ensues).

Current Spec: Asus motherboard with an m.2 boot, a 480 gig 850 pro SSD working drive, watercooled  i5 CPU (overclockable of course), 32 gigs ram, dual videocards.  3-27 inch main monitors, with a 42' accessory monitor (for watching movies while i game), and 5.2 surround (yes, that's two subwoofers).

I don't know if that makes me a member of the "PC Master Race" or not, but I have fun.

I do have an xbox, I just don't play it much.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 31, 2017)

Both are cool, really, though I lean more towards consoles (I'm the kind of person who prefers stability over versatility in his tech). There are some games I enjoy more on consoles, and some games I enjoy more on PC. Would probably buy PS4 or Switch soon, because my old computer is still good enough to run all the classics, I'm excited for some exclusive titles, and in general, buying a console for current-gen games is just cheaper and more practical for a non-spec-obsessed gamer like me than buying a high-end gaming PC.


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

I've prefered PC gaming ever since I started playing TF2 around 2010. Console gaming is a good way to ease someone into the hobby but PC is objectively better at hardware and games available then consoles. You also don't have to pay extra for the "privilege" to  play online. The only console worth picking up would be the switch in my opinon because the games associated with it are all unique to the system, good enough to justify the purchase of the system (ton of people bought for Zelda alone), and it's portable so you can play it in bed or during a car ride or something like that where you can't use a PC. 
Those are my thoughts, to each their own, If you prefer consoles then more power to you.


FluffyShutterbug said:


> Call me a loser if you dare.


Well, If you insist


----------



## Pipistrele (May 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Haven't posted one of these tech threads in a while. The title says it all? Are you a "PC master race" type, or would you rather use your Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo console?
> Me? I believe that PC's are far more versatile than consoles, but they lack this certain charm that only consoles have; especially older ones. So, my vote goes to console. Call me a loser if you dare.


You and me, we're starting peasantry resistance force!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Haven't posted one of these tech threads in a while. The title says it all? Are you a "PC master race" type, or would you rather use your Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo console?
> Me? I believe that PC's are far more versatile than consoles, but they lack this certain charm that only consoles have; especially older ones. So, my vote goes to console. Call me a loser if you dare.





Pipistrele said:


> You and me, we're starting peasantry resistance force!


Call you losers? No. I call you respectable gamers who chose their own platform to play games on. A platform you prefer.

Consoles are more limiting that a PC, but it has its charm just sitting in the couch, relaxing while gaming whatever you want to play.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Call you losers? No. I call you respectable gamers who chose their own platform to play games on. A platform you prefer.
> 
> Consoles are more limiting that a PC, but it has its charm just sitting in the couch, relaxing while gaming whatever you want to play.


Amen, brother c:

For me personally, it's a matter of comfort and stability, really. It's fun to mess around with ultra high settings, performance mods, texture packs and FPS unlockers when you have enough free time and CPU power to do that, but when you get older and don't have that much time for video games anymore, the privelege of "Just choosing the game and instantly playing it", all without wasting any time or worrying about incompatibility issues and possible hardware-related crashes, becomes a bit more appealing than having very fancy graphics. That's also why I mostly play GOG releases (classics, indie games) and emulation stuff on my PC lately - I don't have patience nor time to bloat it with Origins and Uplays, I just want to click that icon a couple of times and play the damn game already


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Amen, brother c:
> 
> For me personally, it's a matter of comfort and stability, really. It's fun to mess around with ultra high settings, performance mods, texture packs and FPS unlockers when you have enough free time and CPU power to do that, but when you get older and don't have that much time for video games anymore, the privelege of "Just choosing the game and instantly playing it", all without wasting any time or worrying about incompatibility issues and possible hardware-related crashes, becomes a bit more appealing than having very fancy graphics. That's also why I mostly play GOG releases (classics, indie games) and emulation stuff on my PC lately - I don't have patience nor time to bloat it with Origins and Uplays, I just want to click that icon a couple of times and play the damn game already


GOG! <3

Man, so much good shit there. KKND2, C&C Red Alert, Dungeon Keeper 2.. _starts drooling while thinking about all the good classics_


----------



## Sagt (May 31, 2017)

I use both, but prefer consoles. I find the comfort of being able to be on a couch, as well as the social aspects (being able to have friends come over and play with after a pub) of a console to be the big reasons for why I favour it. Though there are other reasons like being able to use my large TV screen, console exclusives and a marginally more tolerable online community.

There are lots of sales for PC games, but I never really take advantage of them since I don't think that waiting weeks/months for a game to be £10 cheaper is worth it. I'm also not really too nitpicky about graphics, and in fact not many of the games I enjoy are particularly graphic intensive. As a result, these days the only sorts of games I use my computer for are strategy genres, since a console cannot compete with the ease of use for such games, and PC exclusives.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (May 31, 2017)

PC Master Race.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 31, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I've prefered PC gaming ever since I started playing TF2 around 2010. Console gaming is a good way to ease someone into the hobby but PC is objectively better at hardware and games available then consoles. You also don't have to pay extra for the "privilege" to  play online. The only console worth picking up would be the switch in my opinon because the games associated with it are all unique to the system, good enough to justify the purchase of the system (ton of people bought for Zelda alone), and it's portable so you can play it in bed or during a car ride or something like that where you can't use a PC.
> Those are my thoughts, to each their own, If you prefer consoles then more power to you.
> 
> Well, If you insist


LMAO!!!


----------



## Tecwyn (May 31, 2017)

I'd rather not choose, love my pc, but I also love my switch.
One for heavy duty and one for travel


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 31, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> I'd rather not choose, love my pc, but I also love my switch.
> One for heavy duty and one for travel


You actually have a Switch? How is it?


----------



## Tecwyn (May 31, 2017)

Well, there aren't a lot of games yet, but i've enjoyed playing breath of the wild on it.

The system itself is well done I think, the graphics and sound are also good.
Battery life is about 5 hours when not docked, but that is a minor issue.
The controllers are small but I got used to them real quick.

What I do like is that it defaults to power saving mode when the on/off switch is pressed, so you can just quit halfway through a game without saving, then continue the boss fight the next day.

It's a great alternative to handhelds if you travel a lot, but if you use it as a regular console, you might be better off waiting until the majority of cool games come out.

Might have bought it a bit to soon, but considering I love the Zelda games while also being a Nintendo fanboy...No regrets 8/10


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 31, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> Well, there aren't a lot of games yet, but i've enjoyed playing breath of the wild on it.
> 
> The system itself is well done I think, the graphics and sound are also good.
> Battery life is about 5 hours when not docked, but that is a minor issue.
> ...


Hehe... Glad you like it! But, did you know that the latest LOZ game had a Wii-U release, too?


----------



## Liam The Red (May 31, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> " ...but when you get older and don't have that much time for video games anymore..."



ROTFLMAO!!

No offense, but I could probably be your grandfather. . . well . . .your father anyway. You are right that as I get older I find I have to make time for the things I want to do. I game to relax. It's my way of shutting out the world and it's issues and just goofing off for a few hours now and then. 

Besides, I am a "techie" by trade, so I already have the stuff laying around.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> ROTFLMAO!!
> 
> No offense, but I could probably be your grandfather. . . well . . .your father anyway. You are right that as I get older I find I have to make time for the things I want to do. I game to relax. It's my way of shutting out the world and it's issues and just goofing off for a few hours now and then.
> 
> Besides, I am a "techie" by trade, so I already have the stuff laying around.


_gasps in complete shock
_
..Dad?


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (May 31, 2017)

I'm prefering PC from practicaly same reason as Liam here....generaly i dont have a low-end pc(more like crap-end or some shit like that) so i can forget about playing newest games, but still i play a lot of Quake 3, Xonotic and recently started to play UT2004 plus there is upcoming Quake Champions which will be a PC exclusive only.


----------



## Liam The Red (May 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> _gasps in complete shock
> _
> ..Dad?




(ahem) . . . (covers face with paw) . . ."I gotta go . . .I'm s'posed to be somewhere  . . .else . . ."


----------



## ebbingRose (May 31, 2017)

I use consoles for several reasons:
* Budget. Unfortunately, as I am a jobless, incessant child, I can barely afford a bag of chips, much less so a decent desktop.
* As I have grown up with consoles, I prefer the controllers to keyboard controls. That being said, I am aware there is usb-plugin controllers available.
* This is lesser, as I primarily use consoles that share games with PC, but with consoles like Nintendo, I play them for the sake of having a lot of games that otherwise would not be available to me.

Those points being made, I would like to get a quality desktop and learn to game on a PC.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> (ahem) . . . (covers face with paw) . . ."I gotta go . . .I'm s'posed to be somewhere  . . .else . . ."


....Where ya going?

I HAVE QUESTIONS!

"You seem like people". Wut?


----------



## Liam The Red (May 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Where ya going?
> 
> I HAVE QUESTIONS!



You youngsters . . . always with the questions . . . Now, listen carefully: "This is not the Dad you were looking for . . .". 

Well. . . maybe. . .there was that one night . . .



Yakamaru said:


> "You seem like people". Wut?



Are you snoopin' on my conversations with other people? 'Cause . . .that's kinda creepy.  

Are you people too, Yakamaru? Could some newbie like me actually just walk up to you and say "Hi, I'm new around here. where's the booze?"

OK. enough thread hijacking. Now back to the original topic: 

PC or Console and Why?


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

While I prefer PC over console, I like both. If it plays games it's alright in my book.  Though doing tech support for xbox for a year kinda did add to my dislike of xbox xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 31, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> While I prefer PC over console, I like both. If it plays games it's alright in my book.  Though doing tech support for xbox for a year kinda did add to my dislike of xbox xD


Red ring of death?


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Red ring of death?


Ring of death, people that couldn't figure out how to click the 'forgot password button' and all sorts of other dumb stuff. And one joke call a week that consisted of people thinking they were the first to call in saying they got their dangly bits stuck in the disc tray. The agreed upon response was "sir it says right in the book to keep all small objects away from the disc tray !!"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 31, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Ring of death, people that couldn't figure out how to click the 'forgot password button' and all sorts of other dumb stuff. And one joke call a week that consisted of people thinking they were the first to call in saying they got their dangly bits stuck in the disc tray. The agreed upon response was "sir it says right in the book to keep all small objects away from the disc tray !!"


Unbelievable... XD


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

That or the people that paid for their own internet, yet still used the neighbors wifi for their xbox....................or the people that though 'wireless' ment they didn't have to plug the xbox in (yes this happened.........more than once........from people rangeing from 18 to 65, the 65 year old at least had an excuse lol.)   or on the flip side the people that thought wireless ment it came with wifi..........Like yea, we just gonna toss a pouch of wifi in the box with the console *facepalms*


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe... Glad you like it! But, did you know that the latest LOZ game had a Wii-U release, too?


Yep, but it's kind of hard setting up a wii-u while riding on a train


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 1, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> ROTFLMAO!!
> 
> No offense, but I could probably be your grandfather. . . well . . .your father anyway. You are right that as I get older I find I have to make time for the things I want to do. I game to relax. It's my way of shutting out the world and it's issues and just goofing off for a few hours now and then.
> 
> Besides, I am a "techie" by trade, so I already have the stuff laying around.


Welp, it's not really about time, but more about dedication, I guess. As a teenager, you can afford yourself to be obsessed with videogames, but as time goes on, you surely have enough time to play them, but not enough time (and patience) to get them running as efficiently and fancy as possible, and "just playing it" sorta becomes a dominating priority. Not to say I don't love videogames as much as I did back them - I just turned this "energy" from consuming to creating stuff (I'm working on some indie games and mods in my spare time).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2017)

I much prefer PC (for obvious reasons) but the convenience and price/performance ratio per FPS on console and exclusives is hard to pass up.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 1, 2017)

PC SO I CAN PUT PORN MODS IN MY GAEMS


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I just turned this "energy" from consuming to creating stuff (I'm working on some indie games and mods in my spare time).



Awesome! Keep creating. It gives us consumers something to consume.

Seriously though, Pipistrele, I have lots of respect for ANY creative people, but especially coders. 

I tip my hat.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 2, 2017)

This lovely subject! Can't pass it up.

Personally I'm a fan of PCs. I also like to feel they are the 'master race' in terms of dynamics. They are also cheaper in the long run due to ease of upgrading them, more reliable (at least if you build them yourself) and really you can mod just about anything software and hardware-wise to work on them. So if you want a console controller? Done, with the right software tweaks. I can even mod non-VR games to work with VR and the motion controllers. FPS and hardware limits can be pushed and broken - sometimes literally. Very easy to run bleeding edge hardware if you want to dump the cash into it. Most (decent) console games are also ported to PC eventually, while you can't always say that from one console to the next.

To speak realistically, as much as I don't like it, consoles are currently the more popular. They are pretty much fire-and-forget PCs at a reasonable price. Can even use a mouse and keyboard if you prefer. They boast a bigger gaming community...especially for FPSs, they now have near as much software modding support as PCs, don't tend to lag since games are designed for their specific hardware, the games are usually bug-free (PC sometimes has to wait for patches), and are already geared for current technology in most cases...because they're designed to be 'next gen' already. Lets also mention that cross-platform play in multiplayer servers and MMOs is becoming more common. Granted this fact aids both the PC and console arguments.

I work in a tech retail setting, and I play FFXIV on PC, with coworkers who play it on consoles. So this is a common argument for us.


----------



## ~Mew~ (Jun 3, 2017)

For me it really just depends on the game. I prefer gaming on PC when playing any shooter because it just feels more natural.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 3, 2017)

At this time, i'd like to ask something that usually comes up when I have these disscussion IRL

Is there any viability for consoles in the long run?

For now the PC vs Console discussion is mostly about: Performance and lots of games (PC) vs. accessability, ease of maintenance and exclusives (consoles).
While I am a big time console lover (or more accurate platform irrelevant gaming), I get the feeling that consoles offer less and less as time goes on.
Maybe the consoles should slowly but surely just give up and the companies behind them should focus more on the games?
Or do you all think they should keep going just to have various options or at the very least to keep these disscusions going?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> At this time, i'd like to ask something that usually comes up when I have these disscussion IRL
> 
> Is there any viability for consoles in the long run?
> 
> ...


Games>System. As long as you have GAMES, people will stick to the system.

There's no point having numerous different systems with barely any games on them. This is where PC wins, hands down, no contest. On the PC, you are not limited by exclusives. Only hardware. Otherwise, you can play whatever the fuck you want.

The only thing a console offer at this time is price for what's essentially a butchered PC, and a locked system. And full price games the majority of the time.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> The only thing a console offer at this time is price for what's essentially a butchered PC, and a locked system. And full price games the majority of the time.


The only exception I can currently think of would be the Nintendo Switch, mainly because it can be used as a handheld, one of the few things the PC cannot do (yet)

At the very least, Nintendo keeps trying to make consoles relevant (whether they succeed is an entirely different matter)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> The only exception I can currently think of would be the Nintendo Switch, mainly because it can be used as a handheld, one of the few things the PC cannot do (yet)
> 
> At the very least, Nintendo keeps trying to make consoles relevant (whether they succeed is an entirely different matter)


Definitely. The Switch is trying, but still lacks actual games on it. If it had support for a proper keyboard and maybe a mouse, it could quite easily catch on as a good portable system.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 3, 2017)

Consoles are evolving. The Sony and Microsoft models especially are not so 'locked' anymore in a lot of cases. The switch and handhelds being excluded (those were designed for very specific purposes and not for general gaming). Truth is that a lot of what we love in PC functionality has or is in planning to be available on consoles.

While again I still do and fervently agree with PC being the superior economically and for my tastes (especially for it being one system compared to several), you have to also consider that PC lends towards the 'jack-of-all-trades' role to the average user while consoles overall try to cater to more specific audiences and applications. If you don't do much else than play games (slightly arguable since consoles have a lot of the same functionality as PCs now), don't care for or are too lazy to put the time into tweaking everything into overdrive, and like the fact that things are already set to be catered to your wants, then why pay two to three times the amount for a gaming computer?

Then you have to put extra thought into things when you go to upgrade a PC - either knowing very well what you're doing, or hiring someone (which drastically increases upkeep costs). This is made worse by the fact that consoles are now being geared to last longer than before. Much hate when they forced you to buy a new system yearly (what originally got me out of consoles).

There are ups and downs to both ends. The question of viability in consoles comes down to how much the console designers can keep with and plan ahead for, and if humanity will ever become less lazy or craving of instant gratification.

@Tecwyn How do you feel they are offering less features with time?  I don't quite understand that statement because, honestly, the designers are doing a nice job at ever expanding them...which is why consoles have my respect without favor.

@Yakamaru How do you feel that the game selection is more limited versus a PC? A lot of the digital downloads that are available on PC, are also available for console. Moreso as time goes on. Granted there will always be something out there that is a great game, but restricted to one system. PCs aren't omitted from exclusives for the fact that a lot of indie developers (and some non indies) simply don't care to port their works to consoles. Is a lot of time and money after all. At the same time, as I mentioned before, more and more games are becoming cross-platform compatible both in use and connectivity. This aspect is all in the hands of the game developers, not the console designers. So it banks more on where player money goes, will forever be annoying and you'll forever miss out on SOMETHING.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> @Yakamaru How do you feel that the game selection is more limited versus a PC? A lot of the digital downloads that are available on PC, are also available for console. Moreso as time goes on. Granted there will always be something out there that is a great game, but restricted to one system. PCs aren't omitted from exclusives for the fact that a lot of indie developers (and some non indies) simply don't care to port their works to consoles. Is a lot of time and money after all. At the same time, as I mentioned before, more and more games are becoming cross-platform compatible both in use and connectivity. This aspect is all in the hands of the game developers, not the console designers. So it banks more on where player money goes, will forever be annoying and you'll forever miss out on SOMETHING.


Markets definitely play a role in whether something will be available on a specific platform or not. In FPS games you can't have cross-platform, especially not if the game have PVP in it. Mouse and keyboard wins every time to due the accuracy and the lack of need for aim assist. As far as accuracy is concerned, the mouse always wins, due to its ability to be customized and have a high DPI. A decent amount of the games that are available for the PC are of course also available for consoles. But you rarely see cross-platform, unless it's shit like car games, platform games, or other non-competitive games.

A lot of games just can't be played on consoles due to how the games operate. Can be everything from graphics requirements to controls. For instance, you can't play MMO's where good targeting is required on a console. Nor can you play that MMO in any competitive form with players on the PC. The players on the PC will win every time. And if you nerf the PC players you're basically giving the console players a handicap. No one wants to play with a handicap.


----------



## Multoran (Jun 3, 2017)

Not entirely sure why, but PC gaming always felt less personal, in a way.
Like Skyrim, for example. I vastly prefer it on console, especially now that its on PS4.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 3, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> How do you feel they are offering less features with time?


Well, more that they offer less exclusive features. Or at least I get that feeling.
I mean it's great that I can use my consoles to watch movies or go on the internet, but PC is offering the same thing, usually better.

That being said, I must admit that I only use consoles for the games, so I might not exactly know everything my consoles can do.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jun 3, 2017)

The main problem I personally see whenever there's a PC vs Console discussion is that in many, if not most cases it's a discussion that just blends in with the different sides and a lot about *X* can do what *Y* does too, or so fourth. While it's true in most cases, a console will be a console and a PC will be a PC. The only reason why I'd get a console TODAY would be if someone(like let's say Nintendo) would be able to deliver an experience so vastly different from what my computer already can give me.
*
I'm not interested in getting an extra box that can do 70% of what my computer already can.*
It's more about doing something new and different to me. I actually got quite excited when I heard about the Switch for the first time since it at least felt like something a bit different and Nintendo has a lot of exclusive games.

I grew up in a household that had both computers and consoles, and if anything I believe I spent most of my time in front of my TV than I did in front of the computers. I believe there were two main reasons. Reason number one was because it was my console in my room, and my parents seemed at bit more lenient towards me using a console in my room than sitting at a computer. Second reason being that after some years our computers in the household fell behind, and the latest and greatest and new games didn't run so well on them, that until we got something newer and better which made the computer more fun to be at. Not to get too confusing, but in my case the list went a bit like this... 
Had an NES but got a computer that was better 
Got a Playstation that was better than our computer 
Got a new computer that was better than my playstation
Got an xbox that was better than our computer 
Got a new computer that was better than the Xbox and so it went on until I got more into the actual computer hardware, and the market surrounding it.

I was younger then and it was all about the games and very little else, and it went on that way because money was a big factor, but I do believe if I grew up today and were allowed to have a computer on my room at an early age with internet I'd probably be places. The consoles seem to become more and more like computers and it's honestly the last thing I care about, they will not replace a computer unless they are one and then there's barely any point in having them. Don't get me wrong though couch fluffs! I understand that if you don't have or cannot afford a decent computer, being able to watch your netflix and browse the internet in between playing the newest games is superb! Hell even if you just don't like desks or computer chairs that's fine by me, more power to you. I *personally *however enjoy a comfy office chair over a couch, I prefer being able to do everything in the same place and I don't like to do trade offs to play a certain game. I am willing to spend that little extra time, effort, money, and maybe go through some problems on the way as I'm killing hours in front of my computer, some problems I might've never had just picking up a controller and turning on a TV after work.

Here's the thing though(and you can ask yourself that question too if you can imagine it):
If you made or had a friend that never really played much games at all for reason unknown and only had used a computer at most to do homework, ask you about playing games and gaming in general and they could only get one out of the two. A TV and a console with some games, or an entry level computer with accessories that could play the most recent games as intended. There's no worries about space or desk area, nothing about limited time or how other friends already play X game on Y system just an empty canvas with great interest that you could inspire, so what would you do?

A console with a gamepad is a great introduction to games for children or complete aliens to show what it's all about, but today I wouldn't be able to advise or suggest anyone to buy a console for any good reason honestly. The one thing it did really good, it doesn't do that well anymore and putting up a spanking new console against a used and abused "gaming" PC(that obviously works) is not a fight, rather a slaughter in what kind of entertainment you can get from it, or versatility it gives to the user. I know this might sting a lot to people who consider themselves pro-console but counting away exclusive games, everything a console does a PC can and will do better if you just have a tiny bit amount more money and time on your hands. If you happen to not have that that it's understandable and it's also okay, but I do believe this is why the whole PC master race and Console peasantry has become such a thing over the years.

There's already been many good things mentioned in this thread, but it's always nice to thrown in your own coin and so that's what I did.

It's easy to laugh sometimes or make fun of certain statements about consoles but it's still a viable platform to play on if that's the only thing you have, and if you play proper games that's better than if you don't play any at all. But once you've been on the greener side you usually don't come back.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 3, 2017)

One advantage for consoles that I often forget about is that they've basically become an all-in-one entertainment system. You get blue ray, streaming, and games in one $400 device; and the software is pretty goddamn reliable and easy to use. A PC can't beat that use case at that price point.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)

I have almost no interest to the new consoles if it wasn't for the exclusive games I feel they are inferior to a low end gaming pc that can handle least some high settings.
but I predict in the future new consoles will be far stronger and the gap won't be so big.


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 17, 2017)

A player of many devices.

Own a ton of different consoles and also a gaming PC.
Personally prefer the PC over the consoles for modification purposes, but I'm good for whatever I want to play on.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 17, 2017)

Console. I hate shooting with the mouse. Triggers (R2 button) feel more natural.


----------



## Norros (Jun 18, 2017)

Sivath said:


> I hate shooting with the mouse. Triggers (R2 button) feel more natural.



But aiming with sticks...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

Norros said:


> But aiming with sticks...


I know right


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jun 18, 2017)

Sivath said:


> Console. I hate shooting with the mouse. Triggers (R2 button) feel more natural.


Well m8 explain me how you for example make (instant)180 turn on controller....you cant 
Seriously there mouse its created for good aiming in FPS games and no controller will replace that...


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

PC  although i am more than thankful to have my 3ds


----------



## Sivath (Jun 20, 2017)

You know what, I would prefer VR if I can afford it.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 20, 2017)

Sivath said:


> You know what, I would prefer VR if I can afford it.


I have it. Tech's cool, and will probably be to a very likeable status soon (next few years), but has a ways to go. Mostly in more game devs venturing out of games that are 'sit in place and do things within reach'. I mean sure there are emulators like VorpX that make it to where 19 out of every 20 non-VR games are VR playable. So Skyrim VR is a thing. Problem is, still an emulator. The games themselves still aren't designed for it. Which means tweaking and often little bugs. So for now my standard PC games still win out.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2017)

Sivath said:


> You know what, I would prefer VR if I can afford it.


You aren't referring to the Virtual Boy, right?


----------



## Sivath (Jun 20, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You aren't referring to the Virtual Boy, right?


Dear god, no.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 20, 2017)

but that's like the best thing ever! (If you want to have a headache)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> but that's like the best thing ever! (If you want to have a headache)


Not quite... Ever hear of Tiger Electronic's ripoff of the Virtual Boy? XD


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 20, 2017)

No, do tell


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll just let this video do the talking. Skip to about 15:20 to hear the stuff about the R-Zone, the Virtual Boy ripoff.


----------



## 2dozen22s (Jul 8, 2017)

PC master race ftw. I like the Idea of a living room entertainment system though, but I just cant use a controller for the life of me, combined with 30 fps, limited multitasking, and expensive* games, I just cant bring myself to use a console for anything other than a Netflix machine.


----------



## Notkastar (Jul 8, 2017)

tbh I believe both are good and bad in their own unique ways.

In my option PC does have a heck of a lot more potential when it comes to the games you can play on it but also a lot more unique things that can go wrong that will prevent you from playing the game you wanna play. Whether it be your computer not being up to par, Some special  setups you need to do to have the game run decently or some of many unique errors happening  here and there

While Consoles don't have as many road blocks and have that turn on and playability to them (It's convenient and sometimes potable) But they're pretty limiting when it comes to what games you can play since unlike the PC; 1 console alone isn't going to cut it when the newer games come out the require another device altogether. (It get's pretty expensive over time being a console player)

Tbh I'm completely alright having both thing and both options since I don't see one inherently better than another.
Rather that one can do something and other can do another =)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 8, 2017)

Notkastar said:


> tbh I believe both are good and bad in their own unique ways.
> 
> In my option PC does have a heck of a lot more potential when it comes to the games you can play on it but also a lot more unique things that can go wrong that will prevent you from playing the game you wanna play. Whether it be your computer not being up to par, Some special  setups you need to do to have the game run decently or some of many unique errors happening  here and there
> 
> ...


Not that PC's are the inferior platform or anything, but.... I really can't stand that you practically have to be a rocket scientist to get older PC games to work on your computer. A while ago, I got PC port to my favorite game, Driver: You Are The Wheelman (Which is better than the PSX version, overall), and I could never get it to install properly, and then once my computer had an update, the game would freeze each and every time it got to the title screen. And, no amount of reinstallations seemed to fix it....


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not that PC's are the inferior platform or anything, but.... I really can't stand that you practically have to be a rocket scientist to get older PC games to work on your computer. A while ago, I got PC port to my favorite game, Driver: You Are The Wheelman (Which is better than the PSX version, overall), and I could never get it to install properly, and then once my computer had an update, the game would freeze each and every time it got to the title screen. And, no amount of reinstallations seemed to fix it....


You should check out GOG. It's a game purchasing platform not unlike Steam, but its main selling point is lots and lots of classic PC games pre-patched and pre-tweaked to work on modern computers - you just install it like any other app, and then running the game is a matter of clicking the shortcut a couple of times. And unlike Steam, there's no DRM too (even with the games that required it during the date of release), so you can just carry the game on your USB stick or something if you want to. It even has some DOS ones with built-in (and fully optimized) DOSBOX. Of course, it doesn't have all the games, but if there's an old fave of yours that has a GOG version, it's usually the one that will run on your PC the best.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 8, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> You should check out GOG. It's a game purchasing platform not unlike Steam, but its main selling point is lots and lots of classic PC games pre-patched and pre-tweaked to work on modern computers - you just install it like any other app, and then running the game is a matter of clicking the shortcut a couple of times. It even has some DOS ones with built-in (and fully optimized) DOSBOX. Of course, it doesn't have all the games, but if there's an old fave of yours that has a GOG version, it's usually the one that will run on your PC the best.


Okee! I'll check it out~! ^w^


----------



## Notkastar (Jul 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not that PC's are the inferior platform or anything, but.... I really can't stand that you practically have to be a rocket scientist to get older PC games to work on your computer. A while ago, I got PC port to my favorite game, Driver: You Are The Wheelman (Which is better than the PSX version, overall), and I could never get it to install properly, and then once my computer had an update, the game would freeze each and every time it got to the title screen. And, no amount of reinstallations seemed to fix it....



And that's completely understandable. =)
I mean you went through the trouble of getting that game because you liked it and having it not play in such a frustrating way would turn off anyone for PC gaming for a while. (Having a similar error with Skyrim at the moment lolz ~ w ~)

Though I wouldn't say that all PC games are like that. PC gaming is becoming more streamlined these days and thanks to things like "Steam' it's becoming easier than ever to play them. Not to say that that won't be tricky too just you should give it another shot in the future n_n


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 8, 2017)

Notkastar said:


> And that's completely understandable. =)
> I mean you went through the trouble of getting that game because you liked it and having it not play in such a frustrating way would turn off anyone for PC gaming for a while. (Having a similar error with Skyrim at the moment lolz ~ w ~)
> 
> Though I wouldn't say that all PC games are like that. PC gaming is becoming more streamlined these days and thanks to things like "Steam' it's becoming easier than ever to play them. Not to say that that won't be tricky too just you should give it another shot in the future n_n


Oh. I knew that newer stuff tends to be more or less "plug-and-play", granted that your PC is up to spec. It's the stuff that was released before Vista/7 that doesn't seem to work without being an expert. The game I was referring to was released in 2000 for Windows 95, 98 and NT 4.0.


----------



## Notkastar (Jul 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. I knew that newer stuff tends to be more or less "plug-and-play", granted that your PC is up to spec. It's the stuff that was released before Vista/7 that doesn't seem to work without being an expert. The game I was referring to was released in 2000 for Windows 95, 98 and NT 4.0.


Oh~ 
Though you meant PC gaming in general.  *⌒▽⌒ゞ*
Sorry  about that, my bad ╹‿╹)


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 22, 2017)

They are both great, its personal with a console but with PC's the options are much bigger. You can go into the code and fuck with the game, or make mods. Its more versatile and open, with console its a more controlled experience. I like both but hey to each their own. I am still playing skyrim with mods and its been 2 and a half years! If it was on console I probably would have moved on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. I knew that newer stuff tends to be more or less "plug-and-play", granted that your PC is up to spec. It's the stuff that was released before Vista/7 that doesn't seem to work without being an expert. The game I was referring to was released in 2000 for Windows 95, 98 and NT 4.0.


As far as my personal experience goes, Windows 7 is by far the best when it comes to compatibility for older games. I've only had minor problems with some specific games that require old drivers. Worst case scenario, I've ran a virtual OS, specifically XP with SP3. 

Though with Starcraft getting a remaster, the outlook for other Blizzard games getting a revamp looks rather decent now, in terms of chances.


----------



## Norros (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm actually thinking about to change my gaming PC on laptop + console (probably nintendo switch). Reason is simple: I love gaming but since I finished university and found a job I began to stay at home less often. Some portable console solves this problem, plus I want to travel a bit and of course I can't take my PC with me. But there are two big problems: prices for console games and modern laptops quality, but its for another thread. Breath of the Wild costs more than two AAA games in Steam for example. And of course subscription for online gaming like PS Plus or Nintendo Online. So I'm still thinking what to do.


----------



## Iovic (Jul 31, 2017)

PC hands down. They have actual mice and keyboards for a start.
I can play PC games from the late 90's and early 2000's on my modern PC without too many issues. Also, emulators for even older systems exist, like DOSbox.
I can play games like Dwarf Fortress and Caves of Qud on it.
The sheer quantity of games not on console.
I can play games while having other stuff on my second monitor.
Modding is generally easier.
Framerates (important) and graphical quality (less important) are generally better.
VR. (Yes, I know some consoles claim to run VR, but I'm not convinced they can hold framerates of 90 or more consistently. 90+ is vital for VR.)
I can alt+tab when I need to.
I can, and do, make my own games on PC.
Generally cheaper in the long run.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 1, 2017)

Iovic said:


> PC hands down. They have actual mice and keyboards for a start.
> I can play PC games from the late 90's and early 2000's on my modern PC without too many issues. Also, emulators for even older systems exist, like DOSbox.
> I can play games like Dwarf Fortress and Caves of Qud on it.
> The sheer quantity of games not on console.
> ...


Heh... Then, clearly I'm not doing something right if I can't get Driver: You Are The Wheelman to work. What's your secret? :3


----------



## Iovic (Aug 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh... Then, clearly I'm not doing something right if I can't get Driver: You Are The Wheelman to work. What's your secret? :3


I should have specified "Most of the time."


----------



## kidchameleon (Aug 1, 2017)

Mmm... used to be very much console-exclusive (ignoring the occasional emulator), because of my need to multi-task - and my inability to browse the internet/draw digitally/watch tv, etc, on my computer if I'm using it to play a video game. Have started playing a little more on the PC recently though, mainly GOG stuff, but I don't think I would ever *prefer *PC gaming to console gaming.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 1, 2017)

And now, a word from the leader of the PC master race.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> And now, a word from the leader of the PC master race.


PCs can't play Persona 5 properly though, so consoles win instantly anyway :v

Both channel and audience are genuinely toxic though - they give an impression of that "obsessed PC gamer with too much free time" stereotype normal gamers (both PC and console ones) usually try to eliminate from their community. Of all the things haphazardly labeled as "cancer", it can be something that actually fits the definition.


----------



## modfox (Aug 1, 2017)

Go to the Zdoom forums. and look in the off topic section. there you shall find the holy grail of Pc vs Console threads. and they all lead to a shit storm


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Both channel and audience are genuinely toxic though



I concur, but it's hard to argue with some of his arguments since he usually gives a balanced point of view of both console and PC, often with proof.



modfox said:


> Go to the Zdoom forums. and look in the off topic section. there you shall find the holy grail of Pc vs Console threads. and they all lead to a shit storm



That's nothing, I've been on forums where people threaten your life over them. Quality entertainment it is.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I concur, but it's hard to argue with some of his arguments since he usually gives a balanced point of view of both console and PC, often with proof.


While there are indeed good points (ocasionally) being made, it's hardly that balanced, since the channel is biased towards PC gaming audience by default, and majority of videos related to the subject are either from "Stupid stereotypes about PC gamers" or "Stupid things console gamers do" category. In that approach, I actually find it rather hypocritical, since Rags dedicates same amount of time defending PC gamers from poorly stated complaints _and_ bashing console gamers with poorly stated complaints.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 2, 2017)

Real Computer






Wanna Be Computer





Shots Fired.

I love them both tho. Thats what make it hard to pick between.


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 2, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Real Computer



This is making my mouth wet! <3


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 3, 2017)

modfox said:


> Go to the Zdoom forums. and look in the off topic section. there you shall find the holy grail of Pc vs Console threads. and they all lead to a shit storm



I kinda think YouTube comments are a lot worst than that.


----------



## lupi900 (Aug 4, 2017)

What about reddit?, They have a PCMR sub and /r/pcgaming as well few other gaming subs. That are full of PC fanboy's attacking people who game on console.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 4, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Real Computer


Looks too oversized and filled with useless LED lights and accessories - like those rice burner cars people laugh at .з.



> Wanna Be Computer


Much better - small, laconic, well-designed c:


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 5, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Looks too oversized and filled with useless LED lights and accessories - like those rice burner cars people laugh at .з.
> 
> 
> Much better - small, laconic, well-designed c:



You can order a smaller case if you want.

The point is you can customize your PC a lot more than console. Sure you can do a lot with the old console case. Like painting it. And yes I seen people do a lot more things with a console. But theres a lot of things that a console is missing. Like Modding. Sony and Microsoft has finally put modding in there consoles. But you can't do that much in it like replacing a model with something from Nintendo. But because of legal issues we can't. One more thing. Want to change the OS in console? Nope you can't' do that. In PC you can.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 5, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> You can order a smaller case if you want.
> 
> The point is you can customize your PC a lot more than console. Sure you can do a lot with the old console case. Like painting it. And yes I seen people do a lot more things with a console. But theres a lot of things that a console is missing.


That's true, but, welp, why would you want to do that anyway. The primary reason people buy consoles (aside of exclusives) is convenience - you buy a thing, it instantly plays games, you don't need to install any drivers or tweak any config files to make it run well (or run at all) - you just turn on the game, and after some fully automatic downloads it plays perfectly. The scene for console customization is small because you barely need to customize anything to play every game released on the system of your choice, while with PC, hardware differences and incompatibilities are still the norm. That's also why people are so skeptical about stuff like Xbox One X or PS4 Pro - they don't want their library be separated by additional devices, they bought their consoles to play a lot of games for the next 5-10 years or so without having to invest any more money into their hardware.


> Like Modding. Sony and Microsoft has finally put modding in there consoles. But you can't do that much in it like replacing a model with something from Nintendo. But because of legal issues we can't.


Well, console modding is a thing since original GameBoy or so - it's just on a more niche level, like upgrading old consoles and Raspberry Pi-fying them. It's a more interesting scene too, actually - with PCs, it's almost fully centered on either "MORE POWER" and "MORE LED LIGHTS", while with consoles, it's mostly about reinventing the gadget in a new way (touchscreen on PSP? GameBoy shrunk down to a keychain size? Ubuntu on NES Classic? Everything is possible!)


> One more thing. Want to change the OS in console? Nope you can't' do that. In PC you can.


As I said above, why to do that anyway. Console is a console - it already plays any game released on it well, you don't need to switch OS for better compatibility or something. You buy a console to save yourself from all the OS tinkering, not the other way around


----------



## lupi900 (Aug 6, 2017)

I know a channel that wen't on a immature drunken rant on how PS4 suck's & how xbox one was better. Because they couldn't handle that console was a joke or s*** the bed. And would ignore any gaming related comment's after while that hinting that sony fans are idiots. Now there going on how they don't even use there Xbone much and now only game on switch.

I stopped watching them after that since i was a 360 to PS4 convert.


----------

